# Posting a Waterfowl Production Area?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I know some guys are crazy about their Deer Hunting, but posting a WPA? C'mon? I was checking out a WPA a mile west of Aneta and much to my surprize somebody posted it???? Since when can you post a WPA? Isn't this federal land?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Rick: they cannot post federal land and if this is indeed a WPA, it cannot be posted. I would contact the US Fish and Wildlife Service ASAP to give them the location. It may even be a federal offense.

I believe the regional office here in Devils Lake would be the direct contact for that piece of property. 662-8611 That is the number for the wetlands office.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

That stuff happens all the time. People post the county land next to us and claim they own it or lease. Worse, they then trespass onto our property. I'm really sick of this kind of behavior from "hunters." It seems especially prevalent in the deer hunting community.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Deer hunting brings out the some retarded people. Talked to some guys that were duck hunting in a slew(not far from blacktop 200-300yds away) and had a deer hunter get out of his truck, walk up to the slew and unload in the slew(ducks were in it). Then they shot at the ducks as they proceeded to feed in the field.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

> Deer hunting brings out the some retarded people


   

Sorry Mav that one I just couldn't pass up. I have to agree and have to say it was a non-tardo opening down here in Nebraska. I don't have one complaint about the deer hunters I saw.  Oh maybe just one. Man why couldn't they have nixed those two big doe's before they ran down the cut I was hunting.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It may be posted for no hunting if it is to close to a residence. I know of two waterfowl production areas like that.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, the nearest house is a mile away. This was done for deer hunting, I'm sure of it!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ask the experts. Call the GFD and let us know what they say!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

DJrooster: You CANNOT post a federal Waterfowl Production Area. I dont' care if it is right next to house, it is open to public hunting. You can post border around the house (because it is privately owned), but not the WPA.

It works the same way with PLOTS. Just because someone decided to have a house next to a PLOTS or WPA, doesn't mean it gets shut out to hunters.

I don't want to come off rude or harsh, but I don't want people thinking they can't hunt WPA's or PLOTS when a house is nearby.

Now saying that, good hunting ethics would probably tell us to stay as far away from the house as possible, but we still have access to that land.

I remember a few years back when a landowner decided to build a giant home on the land bordering a large WPA. He then contacted GFD and US Fish and Wildlife stating that people were hunting within 440 yards of his home. Nothing came of it other than the Federal warden stating that he was the one that decided to reside near a public hunting and there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Careful what you say! These are closed to hunting. Sorry but that is the way it is!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

DJ: Can you please PM me the locations?

Only thing I can think of would be where a city has grown in around the area.

We are talking ND right???

They aren't WMA's are they? Then they could be closed.

I have no problems appologizing if I am wrong, but my former boss was a Federal Warden and we talked about this one time. We were actually on a WPA when this came up.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If my memory seves me correctly there is a WPA next to I-94 that is closed to hunting! I am sure it is a safety issue. It is posted no hunting with signs from the USFWS.

It is worth a call since it is public land!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Some WPA are CLOSED to hunting...I know the one you are thinking of Ron on I94(It always has ducks in it) but this is different...This was a POSTED Yellow sign from a local landowner who even put his name on it.


----------

